# Bridging Visa B Extension (URGENT)



## abdul fattah (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am writing in regards to my Bridging visa B extension.

I Had applied for a Temporary visa (485 graduate skilled visa) after finishing my studies in Sydney Australia (in July 2011) in result of which I got Bridging visa A after that I had to come to India to look after my father as he was facing a serious medical condition. I got granted nearly 3 months Bridging visa B for travel Purpose.

Now I am in India and my bridging visa B is about to expire within a week and my father is still not in a good condition and I need to take care of him. Therefore I need an extension. 

I tried to contact Australian High Commission in India but in vain.

I kindly request you to provide me with any help on how I can extend my visa as soon as possible.. And also what happens if my bridging visa b expires and I don't come to australia within that time ..Is there any other way I can get into Australia to finalise my onshore TR application.

Thanks heaps in advance


----------



## SarahM (Feb 8, 2011)

It says:

The requirements to be satisfied in order to be granted a Bridging visa B include that:
• you must be the holder of a bridging visa A or B;
- this must mean that you can extend the Bridging visa. I strongly advise that you try to contact the Australian consulate in India again, fill out the form:
http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1005.pdf
(it does say that the form can be used to "replace a ceased Briding visa")

Since you have compelling circumstances I think you will be ok, but fill out the form and send it to the consulate, and try and contact them to confirm that this is ok!


----------

